# "BAD ITEM TYPE" in "Now Playing List"



## jeffshoaf (May 21, 2004)

Just had an odd issue with 6.3C. I was watching one of multiple shows in a folder and deleted it when it was complete. Rather than going back to the folder or even the full "Now Playing List", it jumped to the screen with the options to play or delete another program that wasn't even in a folder. I canceled that and went back to the "Now Playing List". Intermingled with the various recorded shows, there were several entries of "BAD ITEM TYPE."  Selecting or trying to delete (via the "Clear" key) any of those entries just gave me the audio "BONG".

I restarted the unit and the "Now Playing List" returned to normal. I did a search (both on Google and here) on "BAD ITEM TYPE" but didn't get any matches.

Anybody else seen anything like this?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Not that exact problem, but I have had items that would not delete until after a reboot. Also seen oddities in Now Playing like 3 shows appearing to being recorded at the same time. Again, a reboot will usually fix it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I've never heard of a "Bad Item Type" error. Hopefully a reboot clears it up. If not, could be a hard drive problem.


----------



## jeffshoaf (May 21, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I've never heard of a "Bad Item Type" error. Hopefully a reboot clears it up. If not, could be a hard drive problem.


Well, the restart seems to have cleared up the immediate issue and it hasn't returned; I've deleted other stuff now but I don't think any of it was in a folder. I'll probably watch and delete something else from a folder today.


----------



## ZippythePinHead (Feb 28, 2003)

I had this same problem last week. I didn't reboot but got out of the "Now Playing" list and came back in and it was fine. A few days later I went to the "Now Playing" list and right when it started to come up I saw a quick flash of the Bad Item Type listings but then everything came up correctly. 

I've also had the missed recording on last weeks office because "someone in your household changed your season pass" and last night Heros and 24 both had partial recordings. One was 8 minutes and the other was 12 minutes. This thing is starting to piss me off!


----------



## Belbo (Nov 30, 2008)

I have recently started seeing the "BAD ITEM TYPE" error appearing in "Now Playing" on my Series 2. I can't be entirely sure, but I think it started appearing after the Fall'08 SW upgrade (9.3.2) was pushed. 

It occurs infrequently and sometimes it goes away after a reboot, however some times it does not. If I wait awhile it seems to to disappear. Very unpredictable. Items that I purchased through Amazon VOD or Season Pass shows always appear. 

Has anyone else seen this appearing recently? Is this just the sign of a failing hard drive, or does it indicate something else?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Belbo said:


> I have recently started seeing the "BAD ITEM TYPE" error appearing in "Now Playing" on my Series 2. I can't be entirely sure, but I think it started appearing after the Fall'08 SW upgrade (9.3.2) was pushed.
> 
> It occurs infrequently and sometimes it goes away after a reboot, however some times it does not. If I wait awhile it seems to to disappear. Very unpredictable. Items that I purchased through Amazon VOD or Season Pass shows always appear.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this appearing recently? Is this just the sign of a failing hard drive, or does it indicate something else?


Most of the people in this area of the forum have DirecTV (D*) equipment, so your chance of a response is limited. I would suggest posting this in the TiVo Help Center or maybe the Coffee House for more exposure.

I just installed an S2 for my FiL with the Fall update and have not seen this problem.


----------



## tivomapa (Apr 25, 2004)

Belbo said:


> I have recently started seeing the "BAD ITEM TYPE" error appearing in "Now Playing" on my Series 2. I can't be entirely sure, but I think it started appearing after the Fall'08 SW upgrade (9.3.2) was pushed...Has anyone else seen this appearing recently? Is this just the sign of a failing hard drive, or does it indicate something else?


Both of my Series 2 Pioneer TiVos have been having the exact same problem. It started almost immediately after the Fall'08 upgrade to 9.3.2. I have always felt it was a result of the upgrade as it's too coincidental that both would suffer the same hardware problem suddenly. (I will also post this in the general forum for non DirectTV users.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've seen the same error on the bottom of the todo list, where the SPs without episodes show. Doesnt seem to affect anything though.


----------

